# Anyone cycling in Ireland at the minute?



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Hi I was looking for some lovely Irish ladies to cycle with. Is anyone cycling at this time?  I am currently on day 3 of stimms. Would love an Irish buddy.


----------



## TimeBomb (Sep 29, 2015)

Me! I'm a little ahead of you and on a FET cycle, transfer due Monday.

Hope you're brewing up a lovely batch of follies.


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Time bomb good to hear from you. Et on Monday!! Exciting. I hope it's successful for you. Where are you cycling?


----------



## TimeBomb (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks, all done now and in the hurry up and wait phase. I'm cycling in Brno, and I've been really happy with them so far.

How are the stims going for you?


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Stimms are going fine no side affects as such. I have a scan in the morning to see how things are going but I'm hoping for ec early next week. 

Congrats on being PUPO. Another ff of mine went to Brno and had nothing but good things to say about the place.


----------



## TimeBomb (Sep 29, 2015)

Hope the scan went well -- do you have an EC date yet?

I really recommend Brno. They were fantastic, very friendly and professional.


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Hi time bomb scan went ok but not great. I've another scan on Saturday morning but hoping for ec on Tuesday or Wednesday. When's your otd?


----------



## TimeBomb (Sep 29, 2015)

My lining scan wasn't great either, but seemingly it was good enough. Only time will tell. OTD is Monday 18th, ages away -- I'm very likely to cheat!

Fingers crossed that Saturday's scan looks better for plenty of good sized eggs on Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Patbaz good luck for your cycle  

Time bomb.  I'm a reprofit success. The place and people are fabulous. We are looking forward to taking our boys back when they are bigger to show them where it all started. Good luck with FET.


----------



## TimeBomb (Sep 29, 2015)

Patbaz, sending all my good thoughts for today's scan. Hope you're bristling with eggs!

Katie, thanks so much for that. I'm 5dp5dt and starting to feel a bit negative. The next week can't pass quickly enough.


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

The 2ww is so hard. Have had my fair share and apart from the most recent one where I was successful I bled in the first week so it was just a rubbish time. I hope it works out well.


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi guys I'm
Another reprofit success and just want to say hello  

I just had my scratch done on Thursday past getting prepared to do my fet with this months period  exciting stuff 

How did you get on today patbaz? Xx


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Time bomb huni try to stay positive. I know it's not easy but you've not got long to go. I have everything crossed for you X

Katie thanks for the good wishes. I bet your boys are getting big!!  I would say you're a very busy lady these days 😉

I had scan today. A wee bit disappointed I only had 4 follies ready and about 5 just under the line!  I am up for ec on Tuesday morning I had thought it was going to be Wednesday but apparently my bloods came back saying I was ready to go. Getting a wee bit anxious that I won't have any little eggies this time  fingers crossed the other follies catch up by Tuesday.


----------



## TimeBomb (Sep 29, 2015)

Patbaz -- keeping everything crossed that the others catch up. Sounds like your body is focusing on quality and not quantity. All my good thoughts for Tuesday morning.

Katie -- thank you! I've had 6 losses from 5 to 14 weeks, so I know that the 2WW is only the beginning of the journey. So glad to hear that your boys are healthy and happy. What age are they?

icsi bitsy teeny weeny -- exciting times, getting back on the wagon. When is your period due?

AFM, BFP today on a Clearblue digi! I'm so excited I'll never get back to sleep.


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Omg time bomb I am absolutely delighted for you. Whoop whoop. Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months xx

Icsi don't know how I managed to miss your post huni. Welcome back to the crazy x


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Patbaz life is very busy. My boys are 2.5 now and we are applying for our preschool year  . It's hard to believe that it is just over 3 years ago that I was in thick of treatment! All the best for ec on Tues. I really really hope you have your dreams of a baby come true.

Time bomb. Congratulations! I hope you can enjoy knowing you are pregnant despite having had so many losses. I was only pregnant once and it was spent worrying due to various reasons and I so wish I celebrated each day I got through.

Icsi I can remember posting you when you were looking info about going abroad. Look where you are now. I can't believe it! Good luck again.


----------



## TimeBomb (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks so much to both of you. It's very, very early but I'm celebrating every day.

Katie, my son is 3.5. It's such a fun age, you must have twice the fun with two of them. LittleMan's birthday is in July, so next year will be his preschool year too.


----------



## TimeBomb (Sep 29, 2015)

Patbaz, hope those other eggies caught up this morning. x


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Thanks time bomb ec tomorrow so we will just wait and see.


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Good luck tomorrow patbaz. Hope it goes well. Please don't be downhearted if you get fewer eggs than previous cycles. I'm a member of the poor responders club and look how it turned out for me. My lowest number of eggs turned out to be the strongest ones x 

Time bomb I love this age and it is my favourite so far. Although I have said that at every stage and then they move on and do something else and it becomes my fav.


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Thanks Katie x


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

A wee update from me. I got 9 eggs at ec this morning. Now just waiting on the phonecall tomorrow. Please God it will be good news in the morning.


----------



## TimeBomb (Sep 29, 2015)

Congrats, Patbaz, 9 eggs is really good! Keeping everything crossed for tomorrow morning.


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

9 eggs!!! What a fab crop. After I messaged I last night I remembered that with rfc I only got ONE egg. I don't think you have anything to worry about on the egg reserve side of things haha. Will be thinking of you tomorrow. I think this next stage is horrendous. Hated waiting for the call about fertilisation. Was almost as bad as the morning of testing!


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Thanks guys. 

Katie I agree the next steps are torturous! I'm not known for my patience lol


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Only 3 fertilised.  I'm gutted!


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Patbaz I'm sorry things weren't as you expected. I hope those three are good and strong for transfer on Friday. As far as today goes you have three chances. Just tell yourself that x


----------



## TimeBomb (Sep 29, 2015)

Patbaz, I'm so sorry to hear that. Hopefully, though, it's quality over quantity and you've got some strong contenders dividing happily away. Sending good thoughts.


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Thanks ladies the news today was better thank God. All 3 have divided nicely and are graded 8 the highest hey could be. I won't know until the morning whether it will be a day 3 or day 5 transfer.


----------



## TimeBomb (Sep 29, 2015)

Excellent news!! Sending positive thoughts that they keep going that way, and it's a 5-day transfer with one for the freezer.


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Great news patbaz. Am delighted!


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Just to let you know ladies. I had et this morning and I had a perfect 8 cell and a very high quality 7 cell embryo transferred. I am now officially on the dreaded two week wait. I go for a blood test on the 27th of Jan. Please God let this be the one.


----------



## TimeBomb (Sep 29, 2015)

That's fantastic news, congrats on being PUPO!!!

Sending good thoughts to your two little snugglies; hope they make themselves nice and comfortable for the next nine months.


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Wonderful news Patbaz. I'm really really rooting for you x


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Ahh thanks Katie and time bomb. Not sure how I feel it all seems a little surreal. Roll on the 27th!


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Best of luck Patbaz!! Sending lots of good wishes your way


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Patbaz have just read your update. Whispering woohoos


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Thanks Katie shhh 😉


----------

